# joeys hydraulics is back



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ck it out hooking it with prices full frames 1000.00 for coner wraps 600.00 installs with cutout 375.00 call me for more detals......818 974 3965...call for appt.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

good deals on parts


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

welcome back....... :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Mar 29 2006, 12:25 PM~5142746
> *welcome back....... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :uh:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 30 2006, 08:04 AM~5148141
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2006, 10:05 PM~5139486
> *ck it out hooking it with prices full frames 1000.00 for coner wraps 400.00 installs  with cutout 375.00  call me for more detals......818 974 3965...call for appt.
> *


DAMN GOOD PRICES WISHED I LIVED IN LA.


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 29 2006, 08:00 AM~5140715
> *good deals on parts
> *


what u sellen hoey


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 28 2006, 11:05 PM~5139486
> *ck it out hooking it with prices full frames 1000.00 for coner wraps 400.00 installs  with cutout 375.00  call me for more detals......818 974 3965...call for appt.
> *


damn bitch i thought u retired old man told u cant stay away just like too short hu hoe :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2006, 02:04 AM~5154742
> *damn bitch i thought u retired old man told u cant stay away just like too short hu hoe :biggrin:
> *


i got my own line of hydraulics come out bitch fat block piston pump come out all the parts you need for now . i will sale ever bodys parts and give good deals on them


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 31 2006, 09:36 PM~5159677
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SILVER WERE HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE YY DONT YOU CALL DOG YOUR LADY GOT YOU BY THE NUTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2006, 11:13 PM~5159832
> *SILVER WERE HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE YY DONT YOU CALL DOG YOUR LADY GOT YOU BY THE NUTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: ive been real busy workin homeboy, lookin for another pad to buy and tryin to get another car done too.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2006, 09:31 PM~5159654
> *i got my own line of hydraulics come out bitch fat block piston pump come out all the parts you need  for now . i will sale ever bodys parts and give good deals on them
> *


so what up we bringen out the cutty  and regal :biggrin: with the new parts or what  dont be bullshitten hoey :angry:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2006, 11:04 PM~5160087
> *so what up we bringen out the cutty   and regal :biggrin:  with the new parts or what   dont be bullshitten hoey :angry:
> *


YOU WILL SEE FUCKER NOT PLAYING NO MORETHIS IS THE LAST TIME IM GOING TO DO IT BIG


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2006, 11:09 PM~5160109
> *YOU WILL SEE FUCKER NOT PLAYING NO MORETHIS IS THE LAST TIME IM GOING TO DO IT BIG
> *


thats how joeys hydralics rolls with no mercy right if your gonna do it do it big


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

dont start no stuff ?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 31 2006, 10:25 PM~5159879
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  ive been real busy workin homeboy, lookin for another pad to buy and tryin to get another car done too.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whatup silver how u doing Homie this is the homie from AZ


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2006, 11:13 PM~5160128
> *dont start no stuff ?
> *


NOT YET IN LIL I WILL ALL MOSE DONE WITH THE CALL THAT WILL BE TALKING ALL SHIT AND IT WILL CHROME OUT I HOPE ITS DONE BUY NEXT WEEK FOR LOWRIDER AND IT WILL LOWRIDER RULES


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2006, 11:18 PM~5160144
> *NOT YET IN LIL I WILL ALL MOSE DONE WITH THE CALL THAT WILL BE TALKING ALL SHIT AND IT WILL CHROME OUT I HOPE ITS DONE BUY NEXT WEEK FOR LOWRIDER AND IT WILL LOWRIDER RULES
> *


thats cool I'll be there


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2006, 11:18 PM~5160144
> *NOT YET IN LIL I WILL ALL MOSE DONE WITH THE CALL THAT WILL BE TALKING ALL SHIT AND IT WILL CHROME OUT I HOPE ITS DONE BUY NEXT WEEK FOR LOWRIDER AND IT WILL LOWRIDER RULES
> *


tight whos doing the piant on it jose got some candy 4 sale candy brandy wine he would hook u up cheap


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2006, 11:27 PM~5160183
> *tight whos doing the piant on it jose got some candy 4 sale candy brandy wine he would hook u up cheap
> *


THE CAR GOT SPONNER WITH PANT RIMES STERO SISTEM OO AND BATTERS THAT Y IM GOING TO DO IT BIG THIS YEAR


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2006, 11:37 PM~5160219
> *THE CAR GOT SPONNER WITH PANT RIMES STERO SISTEM OO AND BATTERS THAT Y IM GOING TO DO IT BIG THIS YEAR
> *


do it big then biggie dont take no prisoners


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

WE WILL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Mar 31 2006, 11:43 PM~5160249
> *
> do it big then biggie dont take no prisoners
> *


THE NEW SHOP NUMBERIS 818 402 5657


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 31 2006, 11:52 PM~5160311
> *THE NEW SHOP NUMBERIS 818 402 5657
> *


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 1 2006, 12:17 AM~5160139
> *
> whatup silver how u doing Homie this is the homie from AZ
> *


wusup!! whats goin on, ummm... Which Homie are you from AZ, i know a couple homies from AZ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Hey Joey send me a Piston to sponsor my ***** :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

hoey start posting some prices on here bro


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

post some of joeys work


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

more


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

more


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

i should of kept the blazer  damn i regret sellin it o well
[attachmentid=523272]
JOEYS HYDRAULICS BACK BUMPER ANY TIME ANY WERE GIVE ME A CALL 818 974-3965


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 2 2006, 10:42 PM~5168791
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


gatta make this year unfogetable


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

YEP :biggrin: COME ON PEOPLE COME GET SOME FRAMS DONE $1000.00


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

joeys latest hopper :barf: :machinegun: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 4 2006, 10:21 PM~5181117
> *joeys latest hopper  :biggrin:
> *


what the fuck is that :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 4 2006, 11:35 PM~5181488
> *what the fuck is that :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


found it on ebay it siad on JOEYS HYDRAULICS BACK BUMPER ANY TIME ANY WERE GIVE ME A CALL 818 974-3965 on it  :barf:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 4 2006, 11:37 PM~5181498
> *found it on ebay it siad on JOEYS HYDRAULICS BACK BUMPER ANY TIME ANY WERE GIVE ME A CALL 818 974-3965 on it :biggrin:
> *


man homie dont be putins shit like that on this sit homie :angry:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

sorry wrong car
[attachmentid=526198]
JOEYS HYDRAULICS BACK BUMPER ANY TIME ANY WERE GIVE ME A CALL 818 974-3965


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 4 2006, 11:38 PM~5181507
> *man homie dont be putins shit like that on this sit homie :angry:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

who did this one its the car i told u about


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 4 2006, 11:47 PM~5181546
> *who did this one its the car i told u about
> *


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 4 2006, 11:47 PM~5181546
> *who did this one its the car i told u about
> *


lil rick


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

how much 4 a piston pump and adex gotta start the car :banghead: iv been laggen it too long uffin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> how much 4 a piston pump and adex gotta start the car :banghead: iv been laggen it too long uffin:
> FOR YOU GIVE ME $ 950.00 WITH 1/2 FITTINGS ADEX 13 INSIDE READY TO GO INSIDE YOUR AND HIT BACK BUMPER........................................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LIKE THIS


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> > how much 4 a piston pump and adex gotta start the car :banghead: iv been laggen it too long uffin:
> > FOR YOU GIVE ME $ 950.00 WITH 1/2 FITTINGS ADEX 13 INSIDE READY TO GO INSIDE YOUR AND HIT BACK BUMPER........................................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: how much 4 the batterys its 4 the cuttless so eight


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 6 2006, 09:28 PM~5193804
> *:thumbsup: how much 4 the batterys its 4 the cuttless so eight
> *


about 520.00 out the door


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 6 2006, 11:21 PM~5194334
> *about 520.00 out the door
> *


 :wave: sounds :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well if i lived even remotely close to you and had a grand I'd hit you up on my frame but im out in the midwest without a 1000...NEBRASKA NEEDS MORE HYDRO PLACES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridinimpala1964_@Apr 7 2006, 11:29 AM~5196586
> *Well if i lived even remotely close to you and had a grand I'd hit you up on my frame but im out in the midwest without a 1000...NEBRASKA NEEDS MORE HYDRO PLACES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you should learn and start a shop and may be my boy joey will let you become a distbuter alot of guys might charge you to teach the ropes but it is an invest ment if lowriding is getting popular out thier.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

A JOEY ANY WANT THE REGAL 
[attachmentid=529879]


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 8 2006, 05:22 PM~5203738
> *A JOEY ANY WANT THE REGAL
> [attachmentid=529879]
> *


HOW MUCH 4 IT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 8 2006, 10:47 PM~5205740
> *HOW MUCH 4 IT :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


3000 o.b.o probly 2500 2pumps 6batterys


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

never mind hoey sold it already :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ok people i two pump set up installed with batters and arms ex going for2100.00 call me up 818 974 3965


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 10 2006, 09:11 AM~5212936
> *ok  people i  two pump set up installed with batters and arms ex going for2100.00 call me up 818 974 3965
> *


dose that incl. batterys


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Apr 11 2006, 06:31 PM~5222777
> *dose that incl. batterys
> *


yes it dose


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 11 2006, 11:00 PM~5224266
> *yes it dose
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GOOD DEAL


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 16 2006, 01:16 AM~5251858
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP JOEY I SEE YOU COMING BACK OUT DOGGIE... GOOD LUCK AND STOP BEING A STRANGER FOOL...WHY DO I STILL SEE THAT BLAZER 
:angry:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 16 2006, 02:41 PM~5254438
> *WHAT'S UP JOEY I SEE YOU COMING BACK OUT DOGGIE... GOOD LUCK AND STOP BEING A STRANGER FOOL...WHY DO I STILL SEE THAT BLAZER
> :angry:
> *


its a legend thats y :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 16 2006, 09:04 PM~5256434
> *its a legend thats y :biggrin:
> *


come get your frams done1000.00


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 16 2006, 09:04 PM~5256434
> *its a legend thats y :biggrin:
> *


what up dog hows bissness


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@May 1 2006, 09:41 PM~5354036
> *what up dog hows bissness
> *


ITS OK HOMIE JUST HERE COME ON PEOPLE COME GET YOUR CARS DONE FULL FRAMES SET UPSCUT OUTS BATTERS RACKS CHROME WE DO ALL GAVIE ME A CALL 818 974 3965


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 17 2006, 10:03 PM~5263428
> *come get your frams done1000.00
> *


what kind of deal can me and my partner get on 3 frames?
big body, g- body and an x frame :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 10 2006, 11:38 PM~5407260
> *what kind of deal can me and my partner get on 3 frames?
> big body, g- body and an x frame  :biggrin:
> *


no dels right now you just got home :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Whats up Joey can we get a peak at that LS


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 7 2006, 08:38 AM~5566894
> *Whats up Joey can we get a peak at that LS
> *


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## CaddyOn3 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey whats up

I'm trying to get my hands on a Regal or Cutlass and was curious what you would charge for a full frame wrap and extended uppers? Thanks man.

Also, how long would it take??? Thanks


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CaddyOn3 (Jan 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

wut up doggie dog hows shit going


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

how are you doing :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

working at ikea right now weekends off thoe so what up whith the 4 hop offs what we going ta do im going to take the cut up there ta get done so hit me up let me know whats up?


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpercrushen_@Jun 28 2006, 06:00 PM~5685128
> *working at ikea right now weekends off thoe so what up whith the 4 hop offs what we going ta do im going to take the cut up there ta get done so hit me up let me know whats up?
> *


ok


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin: BUMP


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 25 2006, 11:00 PM~5843440
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up silver


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

how much for 2 pumps joey?


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wusup Joey!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

for sure ese


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

is that a pic of ron's 63 from blackmagic in your avi?? it looks good


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 4 2006, 10:11 PM~5906081
> *is that a pic of ron's 63 from blackmagic in your avi?? it looks good
> *


TTT


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

sup fool


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 4 2006, 10:11 PM~5906081
> *is that a pic of ron's 63 from blackmagic in your avi?? it looks good
> *


yeah, it is... i thought that was kinda funny myself.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 21 2006, 12:10 AM~6008637
> *yeah, it is... i thought that was kinda funny myself.
> *


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Aug 21 2006, 01:42 AM~6008735
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup JoJo...send me a pic of the old blazer and i'll use it in my avitar...cross gorilla advertisment :biggrin: we'll fuck up all the peoples heads...hahaha


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 22 2006, 11:20 PM~6022703
> *Sup JoJo...send me a pic of the old blazer and i'll use it in my avitar...cross gorilla advertisment :biggrin:  we'll fuck up all the peoples heads...hahaha
> *


here we go


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

JOY WORKING ON MY SHIT...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

i like ur shirt lol! bump


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

''JOJO''
wuz up fool im doing another 80's in da next couple weeks we need 2 talk get at me...its in da paint shop


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Sup Joey ? It's me Fernando from Arizona lookin good man keep postin .


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

doing full frams for 1600.00 now.not for 1000.00


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Aug 30 2006, 09:06 PM~6077040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 2 2006, 10:42 AM~6091683
> *LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


thanks homie let me know when you wont to go fishing................ :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 2 2006, 09:53 PM~6094588
> *thanks homie let me know when you wont to go fishing................ :biggrin:
> *


Im ready lets go :cheesy: Hit me up on the 2 way


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 3 2006, 05:11 PM~6097347
> *Im ready lets go  :cheesy: Hit me up on the 2 way
> *


may be next week i got to finch some car for the car show on the 17 out here are you going to it at the church on osbrne street thats next sunday :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Sep 6 2006, 09:36 PM~6120500
> *
> *


WHATS UP ESE


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

q vo ese nothing much!!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BIG UPS TO JOEY FOR HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE 818 
PARTS, SERVICE, INSTALLS :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 9 2006, 08:46 AM~6136697
> *BIG UPS TO JOEY FOR HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE 818
> PARTS, SERVICE, INSTALLS  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie whats up with you homie were mr ortega at :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

loading up the 3 car hauler for the show tomorrow.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 9 2006, 04:38 PM~6138553
> *loading up the 3 car hauler for the show tomorrow.
> *



I didn't know jo jo installed hydraulics, I thought he worked for NASA hehehehe


SUP MENG!!! I hope three car haulers are cheaper in the north than down here...


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 9 2006, 04:38 PM~6138553
> *loading up the 3 car hauler for the show tomorrow.
> *


WERE YOU GOING I WONT TO GO


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

jump on the red eye in the morning and i'll pick you up in Portland


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

sup ese


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

ttt 4 da hommie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 9 2006, 06:17 PM~6138739
> *:biggrin:
> WERE YOU GOING  I WONT TO GO
> *


I'm going to build a fifth wheel hitch on the back of our 3 car, and add another 3 car behind it...Make it a 5 car tandem...hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2006, 01:30 AM~6161242
> *I'm going to build a fifth wheel hitch on the back of our 3 car, and add another 3 car behind it...Make it a 5 car tandem...hahahah :biggrin:
> *


ok lets do it


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ESE WHATS UP WITH YOU :biggrin: FOOL


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

qvole ese


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2006, 01:30 AM~6161242
> *I'm going to build a fifth wheel hitch on the back of our 3 car, and add another 3 car behind it...Make it a 5 car tandem...hahahah :biggrin:
> *


You must have put one hell of a tranny in your truck after the last time it went out. :biggrin: but we all know you could build your own 8 car double decker transporter


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

And enough smily's faces in this topic, my cousin JoJo puttin in work in S.F. Vally look for him at a hopp near you ! Back 2 back shows this weekend and next, joey give us some new pictures


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 16 2006, 07:44 AM~6185713
> *And enough smily's faces in this topic, my cousin JoJo puttin in work in S.F. Vally look for him at a hopp near you ! Back 2 back shows this weekend and next, joey give us some new pictures
> *


ok baby cakes :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Sep 17 2006, 03:14 PM~6191774
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIES COME GET YOUR CARS CUT :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ya sabes ese


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

look bigcadillacvato go get a job ese sart working on your car so you can get thing done........so you came to the one stop hopping shop


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 20 2006, 05:55 AM~6208986
> *look bigcadillacvato go get a job ese sart working on your car so you can get thing done........so you came to the one stop hopping shop
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 20 2006, 10:29 PM~6215162
> *:biggrin:
> *


you a fool ese :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 20 2006, 10:29 PM~6215162
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP JOJO MUCH PROPS ON DAT LAC U BROUGHT OUT THAT SHIT WAS HOT HOMMIE MUST SAY SOME PEOPLE ARE GONNA GET SERVED SOON STAY UP HOMMIE AND GREAT WORK U PUT OUT THERE SEE YAH AT THE PARK SUNDAY


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 20 2006, 11:45 PM~6215547
> *WUZ UP JOJO MUCH PROPS ON DAT LAC U BROUGHT OUT THAT SHIT WAS HOT HOMMIE MUST SAY SOME PEOPLE ARE GONNA GET SERVED SOON STAY UP HOMMIE AND GREAT WORK U PUT OUT  THERE SEE YAH AT THE PARK SUNDAY
> *


all right homie thank you your car looks good to i think im goint to buy a town car like a99 or 2002like in two weeks just to play in you know


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 21 2006, 09:41 PM~6221463
> *all right homie thank you your car looks good to i think im goint to buy a town car like a99 or 2002like in two weeks just to play in you know
> *


im tellin u fool u be ballin but handle it just dont break it


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

JOEYS HYDRAULICS BUILT, THESE FOOLZ BETTER BE READY FOR THAT LINCOLN AT ELYSIAN, ITS GOING DOWN :0


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

where you guys at? il like to swing by sometime.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

2 da top 4 da hommie ....


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

the lincoln is for sale, joeys built single pump piston, 14 batteries


----------



## bumpercrushen (Sep 19, 2004)

how much :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

HE WHATS 6000.00 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> the lincoln is for sale, joeys built single pump piston, 14 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

come on down people come get your car cut


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

yeah :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

thats right


----------



## 94cadwood (Sep 22, 2006)

is this a shop and were it at how much for a cadi frame


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94cadwood_@Oct 15 2006, 09:46 PM~6375504
> *is this a shop and were it at how much for a cadi frame
> *


full frame 1500.00


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

sup jojo


----------



## 94cadwood (Sep 22, 2006)

does that include the frame.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

hey Joey why werent you in Vegas?? :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94cadwood_@Oct 17 2006, 07:10 PM~6389209
> *does that include the frame.
> *


know it dose not


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Oct 17 2006, 08:15 PM~6389761
> *hey Joey why werent you in Vegas??  :biggrin:
> *


had to work homie


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

whats crackin joey.
how much for a pump.
pm me.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Oct 21 2006, 01:28 AM~6412837
> *whats crackin joey.
> how much for a  pump.
> pm me.
> *


i will give it to you for a good price


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Oct 25 2006, 08:46 PM~6445980
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JOEY :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

JOJO U STILL HAVE DAT BOOTY KIT CALL ME HOMMIE


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 25 2006, 11:20 PM~6446447
> *WHATS UP JOEY :wave:
> *


whats up doggie


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 11 2006, 08:59 PM~6548917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that uffin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

COME GET SOME HYDRAULICS DONE FOR THE HOLIDAYS WILL GIVE GOOD PRICE $$$$$


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

how much for 6 batteries?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Nov 15 2006, 07:07 AM~6572426
> *I like that  uffin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

HEY DUM DUM WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 27 2006, 09:36 PM~6648977
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP JOJO


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

ITS A BIT EARLY BUT WOULD LIKE 2 SEE YOU GUYS OUT HERE REPPIN WITH US ..


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 28 2006, 04:32 AM~6650481
> *ITS A BIT EARLY BUT WOULD LIKE 2 SEE YOU GUYS OUT HERE REPPIN WITH US ..
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE HOP


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

2 DA TOP


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 28 2006, 05:44 PM~6654893
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE HOP
> *


numbers out soon hommie we waiting on some shops 2 call back


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Nov 29 2006, 01:47 AM~6657769
> *numbers out soon hommie we waiting on some shops 2 call back
> *


OK HOMIE


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

wus sup jojo


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

THIS IS OUR SECOND YEAR INVOLVED WITH THE CITY OF SAN FERNANDO & THE LITTLE LEAGUE LAST YEAR WAS GOOD THIS YEAR WE WANNA MAKE IT EVEN BETTER ....................











~~~~~ BlackMagicHydraulics~~~~~
WILL BE TAKIN CARE OF THE HOPP CASH $$$$$$ PRICES OR STORE CREDIT WILL BE GIVEN OUT 4 WINNERS 3 CLASSES SINGLE~~DOUBLE~~RADICAL~~


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Dec 14 2006, 12:13 AM~6758137
> *:biggrin:
> *


Joey , you comin out for new years.....wad it dew... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks jojo 4 da work car came out good will be takin it later for some more treatment....


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

nice :0


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

damn that shit lookin tight


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Dec 17 2006, 12:04 AM~6773648
> *nice :0
> *


jup he got down


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 17 2006, 12:12 AM~6773684
> * damn that shit lookin tight
> *


thanks we aint done yet


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 17 2006, 12:17 AM~6773706
> *thanks we aint done yet
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2006, 11:00 PM~6773625
> *thanks jojo 4 da work car came out good will be takin it later for some more treatment....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE GOOD JOB JOEY :thumbsup: SUP JESSE :wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2006, 11:00 PM~6773625
> *thanks jojo 4 da work car came out good will be takin it later for some more treatment....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE GOOD JOB JOEY :thumbsup: SUP JESSE :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 17 2006, 10:52 PM~6778114
> *LOOKS NICE GOOD JOB JOEY  :thumbsup:  SUP JESSE  :wave:
> *


wus sup hommie


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 17 2006, 10:49 PM~6778097
> *LOOKS NICE GOOD JOB JOEY  :thumbsup:  SUP JESSE  :wave:
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

joeys special


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

2 da top


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

wus sup jojo


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn joey that ls elco came out tight!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 20 2006, 02:31 PM~6792300
> *joeys special
> 
> 
> ...


JoJO you been hiding this out from us.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Dec 29 2006, 12:52 AM~6851735
> *damn joey that ls elco came out tight!
> *


car will be out soon candy paint and new guts :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: joey wanna hop,,,,,,,,,,,,we got something for you,single or double


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 11:57 AM~6853730
> *car will be out soon candy paint and new guts  :biggrin:
> *


Hopper or just to roll?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Dec 29 2006, 08:07 PM~6858444
> *Hopper or just to roll?
> *


roll like a rider and we might try and get some inches soon will be out 2 play this summer


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

What up Joey??Hit me up doggie!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 30 2006, 04:06 AM~6861394
> *What up Joey??Hit me up doggie!
> *


WHATS HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Jan 4 2007, 01:37 PM~6902244
> *calling out hop shop,beach city,joeys hydraulics ,darryls hydraulics,  any body lets hop!we ll come to you,you come to us,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,single pump double we ready :0
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

QUOTE(locos4life @ Jan 4 2007, 01:37 PM) 
calling out hop shop,beach city,joeys hydraulics ,darryls hydraulics, any body lets hop!we ll come to you,you come to us,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,single pump double we ready 
:0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

wus sup jojo


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

sup jojo fucken fluff hahaha


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## $PANKY82 (Jan 12, 2007)

WHATS UP JOJO WHATS CRACKING FOO


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

JOJO WORKIN ON MY OLD CAR


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:twak: 

:buttkick: 

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Feb 5 2007, 12:18 AM~7177195
> *:twak:
> 
> :buttkick:
> ...


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Feb 6 2007, 04:05 AM~7187262
> *:biggrin:
> *


WASS UP HOMIE


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Whats up Joey :wave:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 6 2007, 10:03 AM~7188552
> *Whats up Joey  :wave:
> *


whats homies


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 7 2007, 07:54 AM~7197558
> *
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

2 DA TOP


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MUCH TO WRAP THE STRESS POINTS , AND TO CUT A CAR OUT AND INSTALL A KIT THAT I HAVE ? ALSO HOW MUCH TO EXTEND A-ARMS ?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

CAN YOU PM AND ILL GIVE YOU MY EMAIL SO I CAN GET PIX OF WORK YOU HAVE DONE. THANKS ALOT MAN ..


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

sup! Joey :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

not much


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 16 2007, 08:37 PM~7282246
> *
> *


whats up homie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Whats crackin in da valley ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

almost done hommie


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Feb 20 2007, 12:51 AM~7304835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

looking good


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Feb 24 2007, 10:43 PM~7344768
> *
> *


WHAT UP JOJO . YOU NEED TO DO THIS IN TEXAS :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

one day :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

q-vo joey wus up dowg


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin: not much


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YOU MUST BE THE HAPPIEST PERSON I KNOW YOU SMILE EVERY DAY IN THIS TOPIC.... JUST MESSEN WITH YOU HOMIE HOW WAS THE TURN OUT YESTERDAY ?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 26 2007, 09:12 AM~7354294
> *YOU MUST BE THE HAPPIEST PERSON I KNOW YOU SMILE EVERY DAY IN THIS TOPIC.... JUST MESSEN WITH YOU HOMIE HOW WAS THE TURN OUT YESTERDAY ?
> *


HIS WIFE SAID HE COULDNT GO, HE HAD TO PAINT HER TOE NAILS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> HIS WIFE SAID HE COULDNT GO, HE HAD TO PAINT HER TOE NAILS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


YA THAT RIGHT FUCK THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Feb 27 2007, 08:53 AM~7362903
> *YA THAT RIGHT FUCK THAT SHIT :biggrin:
> *


MANDILLON


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 27 2007, 12:58 PM~7364306
> *MANDILLON
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

wus sup jojo


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

g_times passin by


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ok g timer


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Feb 28 2007, 10:58 PM~7378712
> *ok g timer
> *


passin by


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

.........................................


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

..............................


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

....................................


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I remember that car. damn you did a good job on the make over :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 












































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Mar 1 2007, 09:45 PM~7387257
> *:biggrin:
> *



What's Up Joey?


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin: WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

2 DA TOP


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

joey this one is for u
:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 6 2007, 04:03 PM~7421571
> *joey this one is for u
> :biggrin:
> *


what is


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

What’s up you ready for me to drop the Regal.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

FAT ASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

PASSIN BY


----------



## -LAFFY TAFFY- (Mar 10, 2007)

HEY BABY :roflmao:


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

Where you at joey? Did you get lost. TTT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAFFY TAFFY-_@Mar 13 2007, 10:19 AM~7469027
> *HEY BABY  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

what's Joey


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

man homie i dont go under jojo know more so look out for joeman hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 20 2007, 06:58 AM~7512746
> *man homie i dont go under jojo know more so look out for joeman  hit me up :biggrin:
> *


answer ur phone lets hop hommie :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

wus up joey i see you changed your name huu "joeman" calmate guey :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

HOMIES DOES SOME CLEAN WORK AND FAST.. THANKS FOR THE WORK ON THE 63...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 21 2007, 03:14 AM~7520102
> *HOMIES DOES SOME CLEAN WORK AND FAST.. THANKS FOR THE WORK ON THE 63...
> *


THANKS YOU


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Whats up Joey....... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Aug 10 2007, 06:34 AM~8519777
> *Whats up Joey....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

ttt my nucca


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Oct 22 2007, 06:34 PM~9061142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you guys know eachother?  





:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Oct 22 2007, 08:34 PM~9061142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is his _altered ego_


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Jun 25 2009, 10:53 AM~14294789
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whos JoJo???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2009, 10:35 PM~14336367
> *This is his altered ego
> *


OLD POST THATS Y


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2009, 09:35 PM~14336367
> *This is his altered ego
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

